# need info on this plane



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)

any one know the value and rough idea when it was made? it says made in England i was told the numbers are 612-005, but i think they are G12-005. any help would be appreciated. http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv200/lmt14/4AADDFE91D1C4FC6A0244125569D8613.jpg


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like a Stanley #5 to me, 12-005. The #5 is also known as a jack plane. It was designed to be a roughing plane, but can be tuned for fine finishing work. A good plane. I have one that's somewhat older than that one.
http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=CATEGORY&CATEGORY=PLANES


----------



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)

glh17 said:


> Looks like a Stanley #5 to me, 12-005. The #5 is also known as a jack plane. It was designed to be a roughing plane, but can be tuned for fine finishing work. A good plane. I have one that's somewhat older than that one.
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=CATEGORY&CATEGORY=PLANES


i forgot to mention it was a #5. i am hoping someone has a idea when it was made. there isn't much info out there about stanley's made in England. i purchased it off of ebay.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jason,
I'm not an expert at these things but this might help. 
http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan1.htm


----------



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)

glh17 said:


> Jason,
> I'm not an expert at these things but this might help.
> http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan1.htm


just got done searching it. couldn't find anything about the England made ones. thanks for the link.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

jason ninnemann said:


> just got done searching it. couldn't find anything about the England made ones. thanks for the link.


Jason,
That's a problem I was having in trying to date it. The level cap shape and knob suggest something later than the 1930s, and rosewood was replaced with plastic sometime later than the late 50s - 60s. Combining all this and assuming original parts, my guess would be the plane was made sometime between 1940 and 1960. I was hoping that Patrick Leach's discussion of frog types might help.

However, I'm not sure at all about the Made In England and couldn't find much. I asked the Google and she found a discussion in two forums related to the Made in England. In one forum a person's whose opinion I respect indicated that Stanley made planes in England before they were made in the U.S. In the other, a similarly well-respect person suggested that the Made in England planes started sometime around the 40s or 50s. I don't know which is correct and I don't think Patrick Leach's website address that question.

Good luck in getting an answer. There are true experts on Stanley plans who could answer this questions. Maybe one will.


----------



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)

another pic


----------



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is some info that I found by doing a google search, this is pulled from another fourm from 2004.


Stanley started manufacturing tools in England in 1937, some 80 years after they were established in New Britain Conn USA. They acquired the firm of J.A. Chapman in Sheffield and have been making tools there up until recently. I think they've now moved out of Sheffield to a newer plant.

With regards to your British built 6, the earliest Sheffield planes would have been more or less "type 16". I've seen very few but that's how they look, with rosewood handles and all. Castings are usually a bit thicker.

I*f your plane has those raised ribs radiating from the tote and knob bosses, it'll be a post 1970s manufacture*, polystyrene handles from the mid/late 80s. Somewhere along the line they went from cast Y lever, to the two piece stamped on, then back to a die cast one. Brass, then steel, and back to brass, such as the adjusting nut etc


If the plane is marked G12-006 it's made after 1983.


----------



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)

Mizer said:


> Here is some info that I found by doing a google search, this is pulled from another fourm from 2004.
> 
> 
> Stanley started manufacturing tools in England in 1937, some 80 years after they were established in New Britain Conn USA. They acquired the firm of J.A. Chapman in Sheffield and have been making tools there up until recently. I think they've now moved out of Sheffield to a newer plant.
> ...


i think the numbers are g12-005 . will know for sure as soon as ups gets here.waiting for it to be delivered. i got it off of ebay for $47.00 i hope that wasnt to much to pay. i saw it and had to have it:smile:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

jason ninnemann said:


> i think the numbers are g12-005 . will know for sure as soon as ups gets here.waiting for it to be delivered. i got it off of ebay for $47.00 i hope that wasnt to much to pay. i saw it and to have it:smile:


It really doesn't matter now, just enjoy. As a former plane aholic beware because it becomes addictive quick. Look at the next posting in the hand tool thread, Dave found a plane very similar to yours. If you enlarge the photo you will see that it is also made in England. It is not as shiny as yours and it has a steel adjustment knob.


----------



## jason ninnemann (Jan 29, 2011)

Mizer said:


> It really doesn't matter now, just enjoy. As a former plane aholic beware because it becomes addictive quick. Look at the next posting in the hand tool thread, Dave found a plane very similar to yours. If you enlarge the photo you will see that it is also made in England. It is not as shiny as yours and it has a steel adjustment knob.


i know its an addiction.i bought 3 in the in the last month. just bought another an hour ago on ebay :smile:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

jason ninnemann said:


> i know its an addiction.i bought 3 in the in the last month. just bought another an hour ago on ebay :smile:


You should seek professional help.:smile:


----------

